# CPS-Canon Professional Servies.



## RMC33 (Feb 2, 2013)

So.. Anyone use CPS? Been thinking about it as I have a few longer tele's I like to get cleaned at least once per year + 2 bodies. I am mostly Interested in the gold tier as for $100 a year it offers lots of things I find useful. Anyone else use this service and can comment on the good/bad/ugly with it?


----------



## Stickman (Feb 12, 2013)

RMC33 said:


> So.. Anyone use CPS? Been thinking about it as I have a few longer tele's I like to get cleaned at least once per year + 2 bodies. I am mostly Interested in the gold tier as for $100 a year it offers lots of things I find useful. Anyone else use this service and can comment on the good/bad/ugly with it?




I use it, same level, and it is just cheap insurance for me. I haven't had to use it much, but on the infrequent repairs (24-105L) and 1D3 & 1ds3 "box fixes", they were very quick and very helpful. I should probably use their cleanings a bit more often and have the bodies checked over, but I typically just do sensor cleans myself. 

Maybe one of these days I'll borrow a body or something, but I just don't have that much need for that side of it.


----------



## RMC33 (Feb 12, 2013)

Stickman said:


> RMC33 said:
> 
> 
> > So.. Anyone use CPS? Been thinking about it as I have a few longer tele's I like to get cleaned at least once per year + 2 bodies. I am mostly Interested in the gold tier as for $100 a year it offers lots of things I find useful. Anyone else use this service and can comment on the good/bad/ugly with it?
> ...



THanks. I signed up anyway mainly for lens testing and cleanings.


----------



## Coz (Feb 17, 2015)

Does anyone have any insight as to why CPS provides 8 points for the 100-400mm v1 and the same for the brand new 100-400mm II yet the 70-200mm 2.8 II gets 12 points at the same price point?

It doesn't affect my level but I thought it strange when I registered my new lens


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 17, 2015)

Coz said:


> Does anyone have any insight as to why CPS provides 8 points for the 100-400mm v1 and the same for the brand new 100-400mm II yet the 70-200mm 2.8 II gets 12 points at the same price point?
> 
> It doesn't affect my level but I thought it strange when I registered my new lens


The 100-400 II isn't even listed yet, that's why. You must have registered the new lens as a Mk I. It usually takes Canon a few weeks/months to add new products to the CPS list. I had to email them about the 16-35 f/4 IS to get them to add it. I bet it will be 12 pts once added.


----------



## wyldeguy (Feb 17, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Coz said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have any insight as to why CPS provides 8 points for the 100-400mm v1 and the same for the brand new 100-400mm II yet the 70-200mm 2.8 II gets 12 points at the same price point?
> ...


Looks like the Canadian CPS has done away with points and gone straight to "must have atleast 2x body X or better plus 2x L lens or better


----------



## RLPhoto (Feb 17, 2015)

I used their loan service many times. They loaned me 5x 600rts before I bought them. Great service for that aspect alone.


----------



## wsmith96 (Feb 17, 2015)

I've had some of my gear serviced and got a 5D MK III loaner from them. They've always been prompt for the short time I've worked with them. I also have the gold service.


----------



## Coz (Mar 3, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> The 100-400 II isn't even listed yet, that's why. You must have registered the new lens as a Mk I. It usually takes Canon a few weeks/months to add new products to the CPS list. I had to email them about the 16-35 f/4 IS to get them to add it. I bet it will be 12 pts once added.



The MkII was listed and I just double checked. It is the 4th lens on the list on the "Add" drop down list


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 3, 2015)

Coz said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > The 100-400 II isn't even listed yet, that's why. You must have registered the new lens as a Mk I. It usually takes Canon a few weeks/months to add new products to the CPS list. I had to email them about the 16-35 f/4 IS to get them to add it. I bet it will be 12 pts once added.
> ...


It didn't listed when I logged in that day, but I see it now and you're right it is 8 points. I might have missed it the other day because it's out of order. I would write them to ask why the new lens isn't worth more than 8 points. They are good about email, so I'd give it a shot.


----------

